# fish finder transducer question



## Redhotrod (Mar 13, 2009)

Can I cut the cable coming from the transducer to the display to feed through a smaller hole in the transom and dash, then splice the wires back together?

I have an Eagle III with a 2 wire transducer wsbk I believe.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Redhotrod said:


> Can I cut the cable coming from the transducer to the display to feed through a smaller hole in the transom and dash, then splice the wires back together?
> 
> I have an Eagle III with a 2 wire transducer wsbk I believe.


You could, but it's not recommended unless it is absolutely necessary. The wires are pretty small so you have to take care on how you splice them, and you will need to remove the foil shield just under the outer sheath that is used to minimize electrical interference.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

I know a guy that did it, nothing but trouble with interference after that. I wouldn't recommend it, he had a Lowrance, he ended up buying new cable and it worked fine then.

Rich


----------

